# Deep Wave Iron



## divadoll (Jan 1, 2012)

I just bought a Plugged In Mini Deep Wave iron at Sally's.  I love it.  I have chin length hair and even at that length, it was easy to use without burning myself.  Anyone try one?  What do you think of it?

This is how the barrel looks. It's not the same brand as what I purchased but it gives you a better idea.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jan 5, 2012)

I got something similar this week. Not as deep. At first I hated it. Took 15 min to heat up. You can barely see the waves. And I got very frizzy. I'm giving it another shot tomorrow and see if I get better results with an anti-frizz holding spray. If not, it's going back. My hair is just too thick!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jan 5, 2012)

Curious: how much was the one at Sally's??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 5, 2012)

Whoa that thing looks like a torture device haha


----------

